# Monkeypox



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

At the moment we are away in France but I am coming across articles on line relating to monkeypox and the UK.

Is this big news in Blighty?

Are folks getting worried about it?

Will it be the new virus to worry about after Covid (not that that has gone away)?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So far small numbers G. Not saying it won't increase but did notice a comment that it seems to be transmitted via sexual activity. So stay pure. It's been found in very small numbers in France.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Despite its name it is vectored through rodents though many animals, including us, can get it. I wonder if that is the worry? If it got into the rat population then things could become difficult.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

It can't be serious, we haven't seen Boris in hospital scrubs on the news. Either that or he has decided that as its turning out to be prevalent amongst ethic minority men who have sex with men it won't win him popularity.


----------

